# removing shift knob on 95 240sx



## Guest (Jul 4, 2002)

Anyone know how I would move a shift knob on my 95 240 sx to replace it with a nicer one? I just got the car and am looking to change the knob/shift boot, as the shift boot is ripped---btw, any advice as to how to replace the shift boot/which is the best kind to use? Any info is greatly appreciated.
Marc


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2002)

a go to www.nissan-240sx.com this is another forum. it nothing but 240sx. just sign up and ask then your question. this place sucks. it seems as if there is nobody that knows anything.  
there is always people on there so they will answer your question fast.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2002)

this nissanforums.com place sucks, not the nissan-240sx.com. nissan-240sx place is a lot more helpful.


----------



## Grant (May 2, 2002)

acutally you just turn the knob counter clockwise and it comes off. didnt really need to go to another forum for that, if you want some good info on 240sx's I'd go nowhere else other than Freshalloy.com and sometimes Zilvia.net.. 


Any other site is Sub-par.


----------

